#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  High blood pressure. Any advice？

## Cujo

I've just been diagnosed with dangerously high blood pressure. (160/100).
I'm quite surprised to be honest. I'm carrying a bit much weight (99KG @ 1.8m) but that isn't exactly obese.
 I get a reasonable amount of exercise (though not regular) and I'm reasonably fit, strong and otherwise healthy.
I have a fairly balanced diet and I don't eat much processed food. I DO tend to drink  2 to 4 bottles of beer 2 to 4 evenings a week, especially in this heat.
 I'm wondering how this came about but all my research on the internet seems to leads to this. 'Shit happens as you get older' (61).
The websites all seem to have different ideas but agree on a couple of things. It seems the way to lower the blood pressure is less salt (Guilty there) more regular exercise and more leafy green vegetables. And lay off the beer  :Crying: , though most seem to agree that a in moderation alcohol is beneficial (as is tea and coffee) . (Define 'moderation').
anyway just wondering if any of you had any other ideas on how to lower the blood pressure.
Think I should get my cholesterol checked, that won't help if it's high.

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
My advice stop giving reds  and start taking Lercanidipine 5mg tablets and all will be OK  ,  *  :Smile: 


https://beta.nhs.uk/medicines/lercanidipine/

----------


## Switch

You could go for a complete lifestyle change and see if that works, or get your doc to prescribe hypertension meds, and just be more aware of intake and outputs.
You know what’s bad for you, but you don’t want to live like a monk, so try and balance your likes with more exercise, and sensible restrictions on food, salt etc.
I resisted meds for as long as possible, but gave in when I was about your age. It’s a great help really.

I have upped my exercise, cut down on booze and I only have a full English once a week. Lots of fruit and juice instead of sugary, fatty foods.
it would be easier if I cut down on the smokes but you can’t do everything. Life would be a bit shit if you did away with all the little pleasures.

----------


## Klondyke

> I DO tend to drink 2 to 4 bottles of beer 2 to 4 evenings a week,


That's not "moderation alcohol".

Anyway,  it always helps when reducing some weight and get daily exercise (swimming, jogging, power walking). Surely stop any salt added to your food, it's already enough how it was prepared. Reducing sugar intake is also essential.

Up to 150 at older people is not much critical. An easy medicine available (and effective) in Thailand is Ambes 5mg.

----------


## aging one

Get checked out by a doctor. Happened to me at 62. Been on two little 5mg pills daily since. But with all the exercise I am doing I have stopped now for a week and its remaining at about 112/77 without the meds. When discovered it was 180/102 so exercise can help but I am not throwing away the meds.

----------


## David48atTD

> I've just been diagnosed with dangerously high blood pressure. (160/100).


"dangerously high" ... is a little dramatic from your doctor.

High - yes ... https://www.cdc.gov/bloodpressure/measure.htm

The second number, called diastolic blood  pressure, measures the pressure in your blood vessels when your 
heart  rests between beats.

That's the worrying one.

Have it measured a few times and get the ugly Nurse to do it ... you don't need any extra stimulation !



BTW, I take these.



BHT 180 for the Box

----------


## Pragmatic

> I've just been diagnosed with dangerously high blood pressure. (160/100)


 You may suffer from 'White Coat Syndrome'? I do. Go anywhere near an hospital and my BP goes through the roof. Sit quietly at home and it's normal. 




> *White coat hypertension, more commonly known aswhite coat syndrome, is a phenomenon in which patients exhibit a blood pressure level above the normal range, in a clinical setting, though they don't exhibit it in other settings.*

----------


## nidhogg

Start reading labels.  That can of (small) tomato juice contains 980mgs of salt.  That is 43% of the recommended daily intake. The one I drink daily has (I think) 40 mgs salt.

Most bottled fruit juice are packed with salt. Bread, sliced meat - cheese - all packed with salt.

Small bag of chips?  about 250mgs salt.

Soups, gravy, stock, canned meals, frozen meals - all salt heavy.

Depending upon what you eat, you could be eating 2 to 3 times the recommended intake.  And that directly affects your blood pressure.

----------


## AntRobertson

Don't know much about it other than high blood pressure is a killer so no advice other than best get it sorted.

Maybe include a second opinion in that also? 

I'm a bit suss about this stuff at times - once got told after a 'health check' that I was obese and needed to lose at least 10 kg which was utterly fucking ridiculous.  :Sad:

----------


## headhunter

i am someone who has been through the mill,after45yrs of abuse,drinking,eating curries,and anything thats not good for you,a double by-pass,a mechanical heart valve and much much more.
so lets start by asking you,why and who done your BP test,any symptoms of left arm aching,trouble maintaining a steady walk.
when you had this test was it at home,in a clinic,and how many times was your BP.taken.
every time i go to the hospital its always over 170+.most of their equipement doesnt work properly.and you should be sat at least 30minutes before its tested.
i have a BP.moniter at home,OMRON hem-7130,this is todays test done at 10.30 am.
1st.143/68 pulse 50.2nd 15minutes later 127/67 pulse 52.
i take 12different medications every day,to control my,valve,bp,pulse,seizure's,hiatus hernia,and a few more.one thing i must warn you if you are in thailand is,dont except any tablets that come out of a big bottle that hold thousands,as you don't know if they are in date or not,and most cost the doctors about 50bht.a thousand.always go to one of the pharmacy's that a member on here recommends.

----------


## Latindancer

Cujo, no need to be freaked out, but you need to lower your blood pressure immediately via tablets.....then work on lowering it through lifestyle later.  It's for a very good reason that high blood pressure has been named "the silent killer". You are at much higher risk of having a stroke, for starters, and who knows how serious that may be ?

Then there is also vascular dementia. 

The actual mechanism is like this : if you have high cholesterol as well :  very uncool. Arteries normally flex to absorb the sudden rise in blood pressure each heartbeat. Hardening of the arteries causes inflexibility, and the sudden pressure (think of a hydraulic system) of each heartbeat, instead of being absorbed,  is transferred to the ends of your arteries, some of which are in your brain. Bang, bang in those delicate tissues.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

@Cujo. That's much too high...dangerously so in my opinion. Go see a doctor or two and get some professional advice on how to bring it down. Then, go see a nutritionist.

----------


## Pragmatic

People are giving Cujo bad advice I believe. One high reading doesn't make for a crisis. Buy a home pressure tester and do a series of tests over about a couple of weeks. Same time of the day. 30 minutes after eating, drinking and exercise. If your tests are still high THEN go see a doctor.




> Typically, doctors do not prescribe chemical medicines to treat someone with high blood pressure based on one high reading. This could lead to problems, such as hypotension, where a person's blood pressure drops too low, which causes its own set of issues.
> Instead, doctors will want to take multiple readings. They may refer individuals to a blood pressure clinic, or ask them to use an at-home blood pressure monitor. A proper diagnosis is crucial to help treat or prevent hypertension.

----------


## Headworx

Cujo does high BP run in the family?. When I was first diagnosed with high BP this was one of the questions my GP asked and when I responded that my parents and siblings were _all_ on BP meds and had been since they were quite young he looked at me like I had 3 heads and asked what made me think I wouldn't have it too. Fair question in hindsight  :Smile: . The good news was it's easily treatable and it was a good kick in the arse to make some lifestyle changes. I still take BP meds, but only a quarter of the daily dose originally prescribed.  

And for sure, buy a quality BP monitor for home and keep an eye on things once you've got it sorted. 




> I'm a bit suss about this stuff at times - once got told after a 'health check' that I was obese and needed to lose at least 10 kg which was utterly fucking ridiculous.


Ignore completely. My correct weight according to these BMI calculators is around 87kg which would be great if I wanted a gig as an extra in Schinders List II.

----------


## Humbert

Anapril. Easy to control.

----------


## nidhogg

There are now a whole slew of watches on the market that can be used to monitor your blood pressure.  

I got this one, and checked it against a hospital blood pressure monitor a few times, and it accurate to within a few mmHg.

Connects to an app on my telephone.  Quite cool, and easy to monitor your bp regularly.  Not expensive.

----------


## Chico

Go the Holistic way.

----------


## Troy

Last time I had a blood pressure reading that high it was due to an infection. If your blood pressure isn't normally this high then it could be a symptom of something else being wrong. In my case a week on anti biotics cured the infection and bp returned to normal.

----------


## Cujo

> Start reading labels.  That can of (small) tomato juice contains 980mgs of salt.  That is 43% of the recommended daily intake. The one I drink daily has (I think) 40 mgs salt.
> 
> Most bottled fruit juice are packed with salt. Bread, sliced meat - cheese - all packed with salt.
> 
> Small bag of chips?  about 250mgs salt.
> 
> Soups, gravy, stock, canned meals, frozen meals - all salt heavy.
> 
> Depending upon what you eat, you could be eating 2 to 3 times the recommended intake.  And that directly affects your blood pressure.


Yes thanks but you missed the bit where I did mention that I eat very little processed foods and never eat canned or frozen meals or drinks like that above and seldom eat potato chips.
The issue might be that I do cook and use salt quite generously. I don't sprinkle salt on already prepared food.

----------


## nidhogg

^ Fair enough, but I think the point is still valid - read labels.  Salt lurks in all sorts of places you never expected.

----------


## Cujo

Thanks everyone for all the advice and comments. Let me respond to this..


> i am someone who has been through the mill,after45yrs of abuse,drinking,eating curries,and anything thats not good for you,a double by-pass,a mechanical heart valve and much much more.
> so lets start by asking you,why and who done your BP test,any symptoms of left arm aching,trouble maintaining a steady walk.
> when you had this test was it at home,in a clinic,and how many times was your BP.taken.
> every time i go to the hospital its always over 170+.most of their equipement doesnt work properly.and you should be sat at least 30minutes before its tested.


Hmmmm. OK. there's a thought. It was taken by my wife who has recently had a BP unit put in her shop by a friend who sells insurance.
I'd just come in from a brisk 10 min. walk, was quite hot and sweaty so maybe I'll get it done again by her after a period of rest and then again by a professional.
She told me what the reading was. I made the 'dangerously high' diagnosis after consulting online charts.
Maybe I need the advice of a paramedic from Gibraltar or someone like that.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Maybe I need the advice of a paramedic from Gibraltar or someone like that.


 :smiley laughing: 

He'll just point and laugh as you die because apparently he finds that sort of thing (and dead kids) amusing.




> Hmmmm. OK. there's a thought. It was taken by my wife who has recently had a BP unit put in her shop by a friend who sells insurance.
> I'd just come in from a brisk 10 min. walk, was quite hot and sweaty so maybe I'll get it done again by her after a period of rest and then again by a professional.


Valid point.

I had bloods done after gym once and it totally fucked my results up. Shit was off the scale.

----------


## aging one

Cujo what symptoms did you have?  For me one day woke up with a headache. No big deal so went through the day but noticed my vision was not quite right. As I dont run to the doctor I waited a day. The headache was worse and by midday I could feel my eyeballs pulsing with each heartbeat. 

Never felt this before so headed to the medical center.  The nurses there checked and it was way high. So high they thought I had forgotten to take BP meds. They were shocked to learn that this was natural, and it had soared. Upon seeing the specialist I was prescribed meds and still take them, although less than before because of exercise.   Do see a specialist its well worth it.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Quit the grog for a month and switch to steamed food with more veggies than normal? My old man has to take many tablets to combat high blood pressure so it is something worth taking control of quickly

----------


## Maanaam

> I'm carrying a bit much weight (99KG @ 1.8m) but that's not obese.


 Be harder on yourself. That's fat unless you're body-builder muscular. I'm 85kg @ 1.83, got some meat on my bones but know I could lose  some fat.





> You may suffer from 'White Coat Syndrome'?


Interesting and possible idea...but, wait!...



> I'd just come in from a brisk 10 min. walk


 TD CSI has found a suspect.






> People are giving Cujo bad advice I believe. One high reading doesn't make for a crisis.


 Best advice yet.

----------


## Cujo

AO, I had no symptoms at all, in fact I feel great. My wife just on the spur of the moment decided to try her new toy. That could be the issue.
Manda. That's the plan.
Manaam, yes, agree. Working on an exercise plan. Trouble is it's so hot it means getting up early and I really need to motivate myself. This might just be the motivation I need.

----------


## aging one

> I've just been diagnosed with dangerously high blood pressure. (160/100).


Well now I can say with confidence you have not!!!    Your wife took your BP and it said as above. That is in no way diagnosed.  Best of luck....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Given the circumstances - hot and just finishing what amounts to exercise - I would put everything on hold until I got a more accurate reading. Lie down for a while...read or something...then take your BP with a home BP monitor. They aren't expensive. Don't move around, especially your arm, while taking it.

Just guessing, but I suspect it will be quite a bit lower. Once you get a better reading, then you can consider behavior modification, if and as required.

----------


## Humbert

Usually there are no symptoms for hypertension. People with all kinds of body types and levels of fitness can suffer from it. It is often called the silent killer. 
Get under the care of a physician. He will probably give you a small daily dosage of medication to bring your BP level down to a safe level. You should probably concurrently work on reducing your body weight and overall fitness level. If you are a smoker stop immediately because it is a major contributor to hypertension. Reduce alcohol intake too if you are a heavy imbiber. You can always taper off the meds if and when you get things under control.

----------


## Maanaam

> Just guessing, but I suspect it will be quite a bit lower.


I'd bet 20 LT pies and 2 dozen Singhas on it (to be consumed over the course of 5 days).

But to be fair, Cujo is of an age where health scares will start playing on one's mind. Understandably. Doesn't hurt to be cautious.

----------


## Mandaloopy

For sure I would get a second opinion on it. Don't want to be doom and gloom but it killed my roomate at 46 in Myanmar- he moved out, I didn't find the corpse or anything dramatic like that.  All the best with it.

----------


## somtamslap

> Given the circumstances - hot and just finishing what amounts to exercise - I would put everything on hold until I got a more accurate reading. Lie down for a while...read or something...then take your BP with a home BP monitor.


 Quite right. It took me a sustained hour of chilling the fuck out to achieve the desired result... it was a lot higher!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Mine is always very close to 110/70, but my pulse is never as low as yours.

----------


## cyrille

> Usually there are no symptoms for hypertension. People with all kinds of body types and levels of fitness can suffer from it. It is often called the silent killer. 
> Get under the care of a physician. He will probably give you a small daily dosage of medication to bring your BP level down to a safe level. You should probably concurrently work on reducing your body weight and overall fitness level. If you are a smoker stop immediately because it is a major contributor to hypertension. Reduce alcohol intake too if you are a heavy imbiber. You can always taper off the meds if and when you get things under control.


This covers it.

----------


## mark45y

174/91 is high for a man 60-64 years of age.  How old are you?  In general, your blood pressure should return to normal within several hours of a workout. It also may go up when at the doctor because of nerves.  I take anapril, concor, liptor and baby aspirin and my blood pressure is 120/80.  High in my way of thinking is over 140/90.  I cut down on my drinking and stopped smoking when my hands went numb after 3 beers and I had a blockage in an artery requiring an expenditure of 300,000 baht (clot busting drugs as opposed to a stent or angioplasty)   PS blood pressure will be different in the AM and PM

https://www.straitstimes.com/singapo...ngapore-1-in-3

----------


## Pragmatic

> My wife just on the spur of the moment decided to try her new toy. That could be the issue.


 Same happens to me when the missus gets hers out.   :bananaman:

----------


## Loy Toy

Hi Cujo,

From memory I think I am about the same stature as you (1.8 metres) and have always weighed around 80 kgs.

From the age of around 20 doctors have told me I have high blood pressure and I should take this and that and up until today I have ignored their advice. (over 40 years ago now)

I listen to my own body and when I feel sick, and after a few days whereby it doesn't improve I go for a check up.

Don't worry about it to much mate. Stress is the biggest killer. 

Knock off 15 kgs and I expect you will be as good as gold.

And stay happy mate...............feeling good about yourself and the people around you is the best medicine ever!

----------


## Hugh Cow

Go to a decent doctor and get some advice. Salt and sugar are your enemies. Drink Jack I have for years and my BPs good. P.S. Don't take advice from a certain person with a strange drinking habit.

----------


## kmart

Recently (last month) had a similar scare regarding BP. After a stressful week culminating in the death of a friend, I had a few days of steady drinking after the funeral.. A couple of days later Im feeling dizzy, and a cup of strong coffee at work almost made me pass out. Immediately went to see the Doc, and had an overdue full medical at the same time.
My BP was dangerously high at 195/100, and also high blood sugar and Uric acid, basically from too much alcohol. The doc prescribed me some tabs "Candesartan" which immediately brought the BP down but gave me headaches and blurred vision. I stopped taking them and drinking any alcohol, coffee, and salty food and my BP was back to healthy in a couple of days. Bought myself a monitor and and check myself daily for any recurrence. This condition can easily creep up on you, as Humbert commented it's a "silent killer". I have a few friends that have had heart surgeries (and some that didn't make it) over the years. You can think you're bulletproof, and persisting with bad habits (even if you're a gym rat, like me) into your 50's and beyond. Nope.

Get yourself checked out Cujo.

----------


## cyrille

> I think I am about the same stature as you (1.8 metres)


Whaaat?

----------


## happynz

Amlodipine 5mg a day seems to be a part my life going forward.  :Sad:

----------


## Chittychangchang

A few bananas a day will lower your BP.

----------


## Mandaloopy

I get what Loy Toy is saying, being happy and a good social circle are proven to have a positive impact om health. Where I disagree quite strongly is ignoring the advice of medical professionals- going to Vietnam to be at the cremation of my ex-roomie hardly made for a cheerful vacation. An MOT at a good hospital would be the best course of action imo. 

BTW, and sorry to derail it slight Cujo: What are hospitals like in China?

----------


## Pragmatic

How's yer vitamin D level?




> *Vitamin D deficiency may be linked to heart disease and a higher risk of high blood pressure (hypertension).*

----------


## Loy Toy

> I get what Loy Toy is saying, being happy and a good social circle are proven to have a positive impact om health.


From reading other's posts here, and reading between the lines,  this forum is full of a bunch of frustrated sad soulless fuckers that are living day to day, struggling year by year and towards a slow death.

I won't target these people but they know who they are!  :Sad:

----------


## katie23

@cujo - you didn't answer if you have hypertension in your family, as it's a genetic predisposition. 

My dad's family has it - almost all of his folks died from stroke or heart attack due to hypertension (HPN). My dad had a severe stroke in his 50s - during that time, he had stopped drinking, didn't smoke but he was overweight and was under a lot of stress (work related). He was able to recover but only partially. From being bedridden, he was able to walk, albeit with a limp and using a cane. He was also unable to fully use his left hand (weak side). At times, his face muscles (left side) would sag. If I noticed it, I would remind him to do his face muscle exercises. The physical therapist called them "pro-gravity muscles". He had to have severe lifestyle changes in order to lose weight and walk again. During that time, my mom and I were the main caregivers, and it was a difficult time. Initially, he had physical therapy everyday - the therapist would come to our house. When he was well enough, he did the therapy sessions in a rehab clinic. Not to be a doom and gloomer, but living with a stroke patient/survivor was difficult, especially in the early stages. 

As for me, I sometimes have bouts of HPN (140/90, my normal is 110/70) especially when I've eaten the "forbidden" foods - high fat & salt. I try now to eat healthier - less processed & canned goods (I was guilty of that), and I need to increase my exercise levels. Recently, I've had a bout of HPN die to the abundance of seafood & pork from the Coron island trip. I knew it was HPN since I felt dizzy, weak and had a slight pain at the back of my head - near the nape. In a way, it's good that my body gives a sign, so I have myself checked. I went to the office clinic and the nurse checked my BP - it was high. Thus I was advised - do a detox diet, then when my BP has stabilized, increase fitness levels and eat in moderation. (I need to jog & climb mountains again!) I don't smoke nor drink (only once in a blue moon), so no problems with that. Because of HPN in my family, I have to be careful. 

Sometimes it's not about the weight. I have colleagues who are in their 50s - slim but have HPN, which runs in their family. I have colleagues in their early 30s who are already showing signs of HPN - all of them genetically predisposed to it.

Early this month, a friend suffered a mild stroke. He's in his early 40s, and is overweight, has HPN and diabetes - a walking time bomb. He doesn't drink, but his eating was a bit uncontrolled at times. He was placed in ICU for 2 days, then another 3 days in a recovery room. Now he's not yet fit to work and has to rest from work for 4 months - doc's orders. He also attends PT sessions as part of his recovery. 

Btw, I drink lemon water and pineapple juice (Del Monte, but fresh juice is better) when I want to lower my BP without meds - they're effective for me.

----------


## Dillinger

No bones about it Cujo, you’ve let yourself go  and you are now officially clinically obese, moreso than me   :Smile: 

Lose weight, feel great
and see your cock again :Smile: 

Ask Ant for his meal plan and start watching what you eat and exercising a lot more

----------


## cyrille

Yup...ant has just made your GP obsolete.

Get a real job loosers!

----------


## Dillinger

The guy is 20kg overweight.Maybe 10 if he was of muscular build.

You dont need a doctor to tell you, you need to lose weight or you are risking a huge heart attack

----------


## Stumpy

Cujo,
Lots of advice given. Bottom line as an engineer 1 test is a poor data sample to make any decisions. Before you go on some crazy action plan test yourself over a few weeks at different times of the day.  You would be surprised.  I am huge anti doc med guy because it's a cop out and what they want.  

That said based on your height and weight ratio you are not in a green zone so you need to watch yourself. Beer is loaded with salt and lots of calories.   If you eat Thai food alot watch for all the Fish Sauce, Oyster sauce and Soy sauce as they are loaded with salt and MSG.

The key is balance and physical activity.

----------


## ootai

I agree with JPPR2 and think the monitor your wife has in her shop is faulty as I thought I read that you said your pulse was 50 and that would make you a very athlete not some to worry about his BP.

Anyway a couple of years ago I bought myself a BP monitor (Omron BP786N) and use it quite often. Not long after I bought it I started feeling crappy at work, I was working in Indonesia at the time at an altitude of 2500m and  was worried so I went to the Doctor, they tested my BP and it was high, can't remember the numbers.  So one doctor wanted to start me on medicine and the other thought it wasn't that bad. So I thought I would check my monitor as it stores the last 50 or more readings (for 2 different users) and then I used Excel to graph the numbers ( which included a week after going to the Docs) and it clearly showed a trend going up to a peak and then down again. That was when I remembered that I had been bitten by something on the golf course. So 1 reading in my mind is useless.  By the way the monitor I have takes 3 tests each time and then averages the result to get what is shown on the screen.

As for eating salt I never use it on anything and don't like salty food but salt doesn't have a short term effect it is over the long term that it leads to hardening of the arteries which in turn means higher pressure to get the blood through.  Also I have higher BP first thing in the morning after resting than I do in the evening after working which is counter intuitive to me.

So get yourself a good monitor that has not been used and abused by anyone else and keep a watch on your BP.

----------


## Jack meoff

Make sure you up your life insurance before going to the docs.

----------


## hick

Sarvangasana 3x/day for as long as comfortable & Parsva Salamba Sirsasana 2x/day after googling "safe headstand practice."

Double (or triple) your water intake.
(It's a lot of piss breaks but will level off after 2 weeks or so when your body adjusts.

Eat shit tons (no exaggeration) of raw veggies.
(1) Dark Green leafy 
(2) Light: tomatoes, cucumbers, avacado, celery
(3) heavy: yams, artichoke, kimchi, olives

delete processed anything

Less salt, sure.
switch to brewed decaf coffee.
If you snore, get nasal strips.
check potassium levels, if low have more:
raisins, sweet potatoes, prunes, bananas


Put aside (actually schedule) both exercise and relax time and stick to it.

You drink WAY too much for your age, imho.
Get a self monitor from pharmacy.

Less internet 

best of luck

----------


## Jack meoff

Is 5 pints a day and 20+ at weekends excessive?

----------


## cyrille

> If you snore, get nasal strips.


This will lower blood pressure, right?

----------


## hick

https://www.webmd.com/hypertension-high-blood-pressure/news/20000824/snoring-linked-to-high-blood-pressure

----------


## Dillinger

I thought snoring was linked to Cyrille :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

^^Thanks.

Yeah, I note there's a concession that sleep apnea might just be more common among people with high blood pressure (ie generally older people) rather than actually being a cause of high blood pressure.

Anyway, I'm definitely going to avoid skateboarding...it gives you zits.

^How's the shuttlecock, big boy?

 :Gay:

----------


## hick

He is




that's all I know...

----------


## hick

People should just stop snoring anyways since it's so simple nowadays.


be rude not to mate

----------


## cyrille

I might pass that on.. :Wink:

----------


## Troy

> be rude not to mate


Is that a tried and tested chat-up line?

----------


## cyrille

Probably all in the positioning of the throat.

----------


## hick

Larynx

----------


## Humbert

> I am huge anti doc med guy because it's a cop out and what they want.


So, do you do your own blood tests?

----------


## Stumpy

> Sarvangasana 3x/day for as long as comfortable & Parsva Salamba Sirsasana 2x/day after googling "safe headstand practice."
> 
> Double (or triple) your water intake.
> (It's a lot of piss breaks but will level off after 2 weeks or so when your body adjusts.
> 
> Eat shit tons (no exaggeration) of raw veggies.
> (1) Dark Green leafy 
> (2) Light: tomatoes, cucumbers, avacado, celery
> (3) heavy: yams, artichoke, kimchi, olives
> ...


Holy Shit......Why give up all you like and enjoy to live to an age where you don't do anything anyway?

It's all about moderation.

----------


## headhunter

> Thanks everyone for all the advice and comments. Let me respond to this..
> Hmmmm. OK. there's a thought. It was taken by my wife who has recently had a BP unit put in her shop by a friend who sells insurance.
> I'd just come in from a brisk 10 min. walk, was quite hot and sweaty so maybe I'll get it done again by her after a period of rest and then again by a professional.
> She told me what the reading was. I made the 'dangerously high' diagnosis after consulting online charts.
> Maybe I need the advice of a paramedic from Gibraltar or someone like that.


thanks for your reply,just to add my experience at hospitals on arrival my BP. reading has been as high as 190,all they rest for 15minutes then do it again.

----------


## Stumpy

> So, do you do your own blood tests?


I wish I could.....

That aside I go to the doctor when I sense something is not right.  I haven't been to see a doctor in years. In the U.S. I used to drop by CVS or Rite Aid and use the self check BP machines.  That was my physical.  Here in Thailand I have been to Hospital 2 times once for Flu like symptoms and when I cut my arm and felt a tetanus shot was a good idea.  All basic checks were all normal.

Quick story.  My father was taking 11 pills a day and was miserable.  One he took made him feel odd. A few others he had to stay close to a shitter because he would have a reaction.  I sat with him and read up on each med he was taking and why. It's really sad.  In the US they just medicate you. I sat with my Pop and said if you do this you can stop taking that and this pill is to offset the side effects of this one.  So he started walking every day. He reduced his portion sizes.  3 months after that he went to doc and challenged him on the meds.  He is now down to 4 pills a day and 1 is a vitamin.  He is 83.  

I simply do not trust doctors. I take no meds short ibuprofen for aches from time to time from working outside to hard.

----------


## headhunter

> Hi Cujo,
> 
> From memory I think I am about the same stature as you (1.8 metres) and have always weighed around 80 kgs.
> 
> From the age of around 20 doctors have told me I have high blood pressure and I should take this and that and up until today I have ignored their advice. (over 40 years ago now)  
> 
> I listen to my own body and when I feel sick, and after a few days whereby it doesn't improve I go for a check up.
> 
> Don't worry about it to much mate. Stress is the biggest killer. 
> ...


that is good advice,dont believe the SILENT KILLER,your body will tell you if there is anything wrong. study the instructions that came with your wife's new toy,how to position your LEFT ARM,MAKE SURE THE CUFF IS TIGHT,if when turning it on and the reading goes above 200 release the pressure.and NEVER NEVER TAKE THE FIRST READING.

----------


## headhunter

> https://www.webmd.com/hypertension-high-blood-pressure/news/20000824/snoring-linked-to-high-blood-pressure


my wife has snored like a PIG for 30yrs.but her BP.is perfect.mind you she has a POT BELLY. :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

> position your LEFT ARM,MAKE SURE THE CUFF IS TIGHT,if when turning it on and the reading goes above 200 release the pressure.and NEVER NEVER TAKE THE FIRST READING.


And make sure you arm is level with your heart. Higher or lower will affect the reading.

----------


## Humbert

> I simply do not trust doctors. I take no meds short ibuprofen for aches from time to time from working outside to hard.


I don't know how old you are but after age 50 it not sensible to avoid regular blood and cardio check ups every few months. Fear of doctors is irrational. The risks of Hypertension, harmful lipid conditions, kidney problems, liver problems and most importantly diabetes increase dramatically with age. Waiting for something bad to happen and then seeking medical care is not responsible. Too many men, especially men, avoid doctors out of fear that something bad will be discovered.

----------


## Jools

Losartan is the drug of choice. Excellent results in keeping blood pressure in the normal range and NO effect on potency.

----------


## Airportwo

Taking "drugs" to mask the symptoms does nothing to cure the cause, then you will have to deal with the side effects of whatever drug you are taking, probably by taking even more drugs, BP medicine, Statins etc are known are great "gateway" drugs for the "pharmaceutical dealers" once they get you on one drug the rest will follow as a matter of course!  :Sad:  
Alcohol causes hypertension, try stopping drinking for a couple of weeks and monitor your BP with a "wearable"
Basic common sense with regards to diet, don't eat shit, use natural salt (not processed crap!) - as much as you like, drink lots of good clean water.
Now your back on the road to good health  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Up to 150 at older people is not much critical.


That's what mine is WITH the medication.

Quit the beer for a month and see. If no difference go back! OR reduce to 2 beers a sitting max.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^150/90 is the new acceptable MAXIMUM for elderly (over 60) patients. It's the maximum, not the desirable. I'm almost 70, and mine is 110/70. I've never had it hit 130, and would freak if it did.

----------


## Switch

You do have good genetics on your side Davis, and I think you recently solved the major stress of power outages.
Im sure youll be just fine mate.

----------


## headhunter

> ^150/90 is the new acceptable MAXIMUM for elderly (over 60) patients. It's the maximum, not the desirable. I'm almost 70, and mine is 110/70. I've never had it hit 130, and would freak if it did.


I have just done mine.
1st.test 158/73
2nd.15min.later 138/73
3rd.just after I open the gates for the wife 147/76 all the pulse readings were the same 51.
so if the op.is concerned get your own machine.its more reliable.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> You do have good genetics on your side Davis, and I think you recently solved the major stress of power outages.
> Im sure you’ll be just fine mate.


Wish I could agree...however, the solar thing didn't work out. There were simply too many panels required, they were bigger than I had expected, and the roof configuration of my house wouldn't allow for that many to be installed. Out of luck, sadly.

----------


## mark45y

> That's what mine is WITH the medication.
> 
> Quit the beer for a month and see. If no difference go back! OR reduce to 2 beers a sitting max.


Is it the beer of the alcohol in the beer?  I notice a difference when I drink Red Horse.

----------


## Headworx

^^^Yes getting your own machine is a must (imo) for anyone over 45, or younger if there's a history of high BP in the family. For the sake of about a hundred bucks, they're handy to have. 

 As for the readings, my GP had me measure and log BP readings on an Excel spreadsheet a minimum of 5 times a day over the course of a week with a note beside each entry with time of day and activity level. This made perfect sense, of course your BP and HR will be lower 10 minutes after waking up than it will be 10 minutes after exercise sort of thing. That's the method he used over 3 weeks to get the med dosage right, there's plenty of different meds for this but you don't want to be taking too much or too little.

----------


## Airportwo

> Is it the beer of the alcohol in the beer?  I notice a difference when I drink Red Horse.


The alcohol! it doesn't matter what your "poison" is, be it gin, whiskey, vodka whatever - your body breaks down & deals with all alcohol the same way. Once you have alcohol in your system your body will prioritise on getting rid of it as it recognises it as the poison it is, other digestive functions go on hold! As you get older becomes harder for the body to break down, least its that way with me!  :Sad:

----------


## Pragmatic

I'll drink to that.




> Excessive *alcohol* consumption can have numerous adverse effects on the brain. ... Bottom Line: While *alcohol* intoxication is only temporary, chronic *alcohol* abuse can impair brain function permanently. However, moderate drinking may have benefits for brain *health*, especially among elderly people.4 Jun 2017


 https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/alcohol-good-or-bad

----------


## Fondles

mine bounces wildy between 200/120 and 120/80, doc not concerned !!

----------


## Headworx

^You're fucking kidding right?. Who's your Doctor, and Indian intern??.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> mine bounces wildy between 200/120 and 120/80, doc not concerned !!


According to everything I have read, you are in hypertensive crisis, need to call 911, and are in a world of hurt.

----------


## Dillinger

> call 911


Or 1669 for  the Pattaya Body snatchers :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> It was taken by my wife who has recently had a BP unit put in her shop by a friend who sells insurance


Like that machine's not gonna be miscalibrated

----------


## nidhogg

> mine bounces wildy between 200/120 and 120/80, doc not concerned !!


Maybe - but you should certainly be concerned.....

----------


## Fondles

> Maybe - but you should certainly be concerned.....


Yeah, need to remember to take me meds.

----------


## Stumpy

> I don't know how old you are but after age 50 it not sensible to avoid regular blood and cardio check ups every few months. Fear of doctors is irrational. The risks of Hypertension, harmful lipid conditions, kidney problems, liver problems and most importantly diabetes increase dramatically with age. Waiting for something bad to happen and then seeking medical care is not responsible. Too many men, especially men, avoid doctors out of fear that something bad will be discovered.


Honestly Humbert I do not fear doctors, I simply do not trust them when it comes to general health care. I have witnessed far too many colleagues and friends of mine that get on these pill routines because their doctor said so. Whats scary is how people do not question them. It becomes too easy for doctors to prescribe meds, bill your insurance to get paid and send you on your way and I bet very few consider the drug interactions and the long term side effects of the meds they prescribed. Quite frankly if you read about the meds you are taking they might address the issue the doc identified but the side effects are worse then what it is trying to help. If you are self aware and pay attention your body will tell you when something is not right. That said I am not against annual check ups but if they come back and say "Well Mr Jppr2 your cholesterol is a bit high take this pill or you BP was a bit high take this pill etc etc". I will say thanks but no thanks. I will address it with diet, exercise and other ways then hop on the pill train. This is what bothers me about healthcare management. Rather then explain to the patient that they had some high readings in certain tests and then give them some actions to go off to improve it and return in 30 days or so, they just medicate with endless refills. It sickens me when I see people with those "Mon through Sunday" pill organizers and they are loaded with pills. When you ask them, some say they do not even know what it is but the doc said they had to take it because of the other med they are taking. Imagine what your liver and kidney are trying to filter with all that crap in them. 

Here is a Youtube vid from Lewis Black (comedian). Skip to about the 1 min 58 sec mark. Funny but true in many regards to what he says.





In the end we are all different and the standards they have set do not take this into account. So they medicate people to a standard.  

I still say Cujo should take the test about 4 or 5 more times over the next 30 days and track the data. Even blood tests can be misleading.  My daughter is a RN/Anesthesiologist and she tells me some interesting blood work stories.

----------


## Stumpy

> I'll drink to that.
> 
> Excessive alcohol consumption can have numerous adverse effects on the brain. ... Bottom Line: While alcohol intoxication is only temporary, chronic alcohol abuse can impair brain function permanently. However, moderate drinking may have benefits for brain health, especially among elderly people.4 Jun 2017
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition...ol-good-or-bad


Me too..

Cheers....

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
I tend to agree with you as far as trusting Doctors, I just think they are like most other people but have spent time learning what book to look in to identify the health problems of their patients. Like most people there are good ones and not so good.
About 20 years ago when I was a very fat crunt my Doctor (and she was one I considered as very good) asked me to do a glucose tolerance test and I told her why bother we both know I am going to die!  Her answer was , yes Ootai but I am trying to stop you dying blind and in pain!  I had the test and it was not good so I had to make some changes and now I am just a fat crunt (100kg and 182cm tall) but still alive.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^150/90 is the new acceptable MAXIMUM for elderly (over 60) patients. It's the maximum, not the desirable. I'm almost 70, and mine is 110/70. I've never had it hit 130, and would freak if it did.


I am 58+, ~175Cm (5ft 75in) tall, weight moves around between 71kgs (156lbs) and 73kgs (160lbs) pretty consistently and has for years. My last BP check (about a year or so ago) when I had a tetanus shot here in Thailand after I cut my arm was 131/82. Well in the norm range for one quick test.  I will likely submit to have a basic physical when I turn 60 just to see where I am at and make adjustments if required but not going to upside down my life for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Like most people there are good ones and not so good.


Absolutely. One thing that is really bad about the US medical care system is when you work for a company they have their insurance and that insurance has doctors in their system that you have to see or pay dearly to go outside "The Network". Just before I left the U.S. to move and work here again, a doc friend of mine left his medical practice inside a network and started his own wellness practice. His focus was no meds but health programs to get you back on track. I admire him quite a bit. Downside though is insurance companies will not recognize him and thus many cannot go see him so anything you do with him is out of pocket but he has seen a continual patient growth year over year. But you get first class service. His track record is outstanding and he can be reached 24 hrs a day in the event of an emergency. 




> I had the test and it was not good so I had to make some changes and now I am just a fat crunt (100kg and 182cm tall) but still alive.


That's the key, making changes.

----------


## Latindancer

> Quite right. It took me a sustained hour of chilling the fuck out to achieve the desired result... it was a lot higher!


This is really impressive, considering that you used to be a self-confessed fat cvnt, and we witnessed your taking up cycling. No injuries from high-impact exercise doing that....but have you ever impacted upon the road ?


My resting heart rate the other day was 56.

----------


## Airportwo

> JPPR2
> I tend to agree with you as far as trusting Doctors, I just think they are like most other people but have spent time learning what book to look in to identify the health problems of their patients. Like most people there are good ones and not so good.
> About 20 years ago when I was a very fat crunt my Doctor (and she was one I considered as very good) asked me to do a glucose tolerance test and I told her why bother we both know I am going to die!  Her answer was , yes Ootai but I am trying to stop you dying blind and in pain!  I had the test and it was not good so I had to make some changes and now I am just a fat crunt (100kg and 182cm tall) but still alive.


The vast majority of doctors are trained drug sales folk, nothing more nor less, if they "prescribe" something that isn't approved they get struck off for malpractice! Look at the history of medicine, who sponsors the universities? at the end of the day the fact is they are trained to sell drugs, they do have a great PR program though, got to give them that!  :Smile:  
Off course there are exceptions, though in my experience they are few and far between.

----------


## hick

> Holy Shit......Why give up all you like and enjoy to live to an age where you don't do anything anyway?
> 
> It's all about moderation.


It's all about the individual's constitution, imo.

Our bodies (and lives) are so unique, so some of us can tolerate certain moderate use of toxins well while others grow allergic or find they'd never really adjusted to continual intake and their tolerance is weakening due to age.

If I was the op, I'd be spending an inordinate amount of time discovering what it is that my body is reacting to thru trial and error w/a journal nearby while practicing sensible dieting & exercise (don't 4get the H2O).

Once you have a healthy life on track to enjoy, one can begin moderately adding little pleasures and counteract their potential ill effects with water, daily x-cise, etc.

just my opinion of course.

----------


## mark45y

> The vast majority of doctors are trained drug sales folk, nothing more nor less, if they "prescribe" something that isn't approved they get struck off for malpractice! Look at the history of medicine, who sponsors the universities? at the end of the day the fact is they are trained to sell drugs, they do have a great PR program though, got to give them that!  
> Off course there are exceptions, though in my experience they are few and far between.


One of my daughters married a research pharmacist.  The guy was really sharp.  Knew everything about new drugs and old and interactions and he was free!  I just emailed him any time I had a question.  Turns out he was getting a lot of free samples and using them himself.  Daughter divorced him when he was caught driving erratically with the two kids.  Oh well.  But my point is, out of 20 pharmacists I have actually found two good ones in Thailand.  One guy is really great.  Although he doesn't like Farang which is a slight problem.  But the other one who is not so good likes Farang.  Worthwhile cultivating a pharmacist relationship here.  I had a long talk with my Dr. about not prescribing me meds at the hospital which worked for 3 years and then out of the blue he started prescribing again which I had to stop at the cashier but I felt stupid.  So now I tell him at the end of every visit that I have lots of drugs.  PS check everything.  Take the smart phone to the hospital.  He almost killed me twice and he is a good doctor (young, published and takes care of hi so Thais).

----------


## hick

> He almost killed me twice and he is a good doctor


In what fucking universe is he good?

----------


## mark45y

> In what fucking universe is he good?


I believe the 3rd leading cause of death in the USA is hospital error.  My Thai doctor saved my life a few times and prescribed the wrong meds a few times I imagine because he was in a hurry.  I find that normal in that you have to plead with a doctor here to look at your medical records because they don't want to spend the time.

----------


## aging one

26-07-2018 10:25 PM
raycarey
*Thread: High blood pressure. Any advice？*
nobody cares. really, not a single person. it's equal parts amusing and pathetic that you think they do.

Raymond how many kilos overweight are you?  Jealousy is consuming you Raymond.  :smiley laughing:   You lonely Raymond?

Okay I will play with you for a few weeks.... :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Given the number of replies, it seems people here do care..

Who is "Raymond", anyway ? Some TV character ? Or Cujo's real name ?

----------


## headhunter

> I believe the 3rd leading cause of death in the USA is hospital error.  My Thai doctor saved my life a few times and prescribed the wrong meds a few times I imagine because he was in a hurry.  I find that normal in that you have to plead with a doctor here to look at your medical records because they don't want to spend the time.


as above says,sometimes wrong,farang are never right,so who is wrong.after the past 5months not too concerned about what was happening to me,i was worried about what was happening to my beloved dog,the 2legged parasites had been useing him as a ATM and they didnt care one iota about his health,the wife took him to the best university's vetinary hospitals in thailand who didnt know their arse from their elbow.the last one after 11hrs.of test after test told the wife take hime home and come back in 14days.after 8days my life was in hell,and my only comfort i hoped to meet the doctors there toooooo,who treated me and my beloved.after a couple of days i decided it was time to confront my doctor,because she turned up a hour late and her staff had warned her i was ready to do to her as what she had done to me,i was about to end it all,but my wife begged me to carry on for the sake of my beloved dog.i never got to see her[doctor] but she got the message[DONT FUCK WITH THE FARANG] that was the end of march this yr.2 different hopitals and 2 different doctors i have since realized how ill i was,i have made a full recovery health wise,but i DONT TRUST NOBODY.
one thing for certain these pricks or so called doctors DO NOT LIKE you buying your own meds.trust me when i say check all your medication that they give you.
as for the other so called animal doctors[sorry if its in the wrong place] go and FUCK YOURSELVES.
i must APOLOGIZE for my language.as I am so bitter.please except my apology.
headhunter.

----------


## Stumpy

My wife has been to the hospital 2 or 3 times since we have been together. Everytime we leave she heads downstairs to the pharmacy area to pick up her prescription. They hand out a plethora of meds to her. So I have taken them home, sat with her and showed her what each does. She has thrown out most and is better for it. 

When I cut myself pretty good with an old yard tree cutting knife that fell from a ladder (Long story on that deal) I told my wife it probably needs stitches but to clean it good and bandage me up. I then said lets go to the hospital for a shot. She asked "How do you know you need a shot?" I said "I do not know specifically but I have not had a tetanus shot in 15 years or so". She had no idea what a tetanus shot was for. When we got to the hospital the nurse asked what is the problem. My wife politely told the nurse my husband wants a Tetanus shot and that's it. I sat for about 10 minutes, I went in to the doc and told him what I wanted and he said OK and done. The cut healed perfectly and all is good.

I would like to add that I think specialty doctors and surgeons are outstanding and should be applauded in most cases. What they do is really important to saving lives etc. Trauma rooms are insane.

----------


## Airportwo

^ I have done the same with my wife & when i used to let them prescribe for me, also for myself - all you can say is about 80% of the time they are merely peddling drugs!
Most folks are extremely ignorant about how their bodies work and the basics of good health, most are more than willing & happy to learn! obviously this is done on purpose, all part of the "Big Pharma" PR program!
A real basic is "alcohol causces hypertension" rarely do you read that, much better for them to treat the symptoms rather than address the causce & get people to drink within their personal limits, we are no longer supposed to think for ourselves, the "Nanny state" will do that for us!

Agree 100%, some branches of the medical profession are outstanding, there are good Doctors out there, though they are hard to find.

----------


## Stumpy

> I have done the same with my wife


Its crazy what they prescribe here for a simple cold or infection. I mean its not all that much better in the states though. One goes in for the flu or a simple cold and doc writes up a prescription listed with Antibiotics, Antihistamines, Congestion and Pain meds and you know 99% of the folks will take them unconditionally even if they really do not need them at all. Ask them why and they say "The doc said too and its on the bottle"

I agree Airport2 on alcohol, It does cause hypertension even though it falls into the depressant category. A lot of the adverse affects clearly will depend on the person, current health along with other things like smoking cigs etc.  I drink 2 or 3 times a week but never to get completely inebriated. As I have gotten older I far prefer being pleasantly anesthetized. I also truly enjoy sipping a good Scotch, Bourbon or Anejo Tequila.  Much prefer it over drinking any sugar beverage like Coke, Pepsi etc etc.

----------


## Airportwo

> I also truly enjoy sipping a good Scotch, Bourbon or Anejo Tequila.


I enjoy all of the above beverages plus a few more   :Smile:  As I have "matured gracefully" I simply can't drink what I would like to at times, my body says no, BP rises, each day without a break my BP will continue to rise until I stop, then it will slowly return to normal (normal for me is around 70 resting, I'm 63 & 84kg.) nothing you can do about it apart from listen to your body and treat it accordingly. 
"Some" of the desire for alcohol is the body crying out for sugar, you have to recognise this & just drink what your body can process. I do still drink too much at times, but those times become fewer, just not worth it  :Sad:  





> "The doc said too and its on the bottle"


Blind faith! instilled in folks during the indoctrination period (school), trust your doctor, police & clergy - wild eh!

----------


## aging one

> Who is "Raymond", anyway ? Some TV character ? Or Cujo's real name ?


"Reach Around" Raymond Carey.   :Smile:   One jealous fat dude.

----------


## Chico

3 raw cloves of garlic a day and watch your blood pressure fall.

----------


## Airportwo

> 3 raw cloves of garlic a day and watch your blood pressure fall.


BP will fall just about as fast as your "popularity"  :Smile:  No worries for me there .....................

----------


## Chico

> BP will fall just about as fast as your "popularity"  No worries for me there .....................



Well according to my repo,I'm more popular than you. :Smile: 

Just my Holistic approach to BP for the elderly,either fill yourself with shit or try the natural way.

----------


## Dillinger

I see Cujo hasn't posted  for 2 days. Hope he's ok

----------


## klong toey

Yeah don't worry about it just get some meds. Here's my reading's from 2 years ago, took  reading a few months ago not taking meds topped 220/119.Back on meds today's reading 150/109 got to see a heart specialist next month while we are in Blighty.

----------


## Stumpy

> I see Cujo hasn't posted  for 2 days. Hope he's ok


I think he probably has that machine strapped to his back gathering data. That'll teach him to check his BP.... :Smile: 

Hey Cujo, You alright man? Take a big deep breath. You're gonna be alright. You are not going to have to take up Yoga or anything like that.

----------


## snakeeyes

*Oh fook the Sheriff has left the building *  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I enjoy all of the above beverages plus a few more   As I have "matured gracefully" I simply can't drink what I would like to at times, my body says no


You know as I have "Matured Gracefully" as you would say I am just more cognizant and picky when I drink. I still play really hard and do shit most do not which has my wife scratching her head.  My wife while we were living and working in the states asked my Mom "Has he always been this busy and active? My Mom said "I am glad he is yours now on the other side of the planet"... :rofl: . I look at life this way, manage it, but live it.

Hey Cujo....Wanna do some skydiving then have a drink after?  :Smile:  . That should cure your high BP......

----------


## klong toey

Well there might be a few minor complications.


Everybody dies but not everybody lives .  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Faaaaaarrrrrkkkkkkkk!

That looks serious mate.

I wish you a quick recovery.

----------


## Mex

> "I am glad he is yours now on the other side of the planet"


LOL.....

----------


## katie23

Get well soon, klong toey. Hope you recover swiftly... and afterwards maybe some lifestyle changes are needed....

----------


## Dillinger

Get well soon KT

----------


## Stumpy

> Well there might be a few minor complications.


Sheeesh....Hope nothing to serious. Get well fellow TD'er.

----------


## snakeeyes

*Job Vacancy
**Sheriff Cujo has left the building 
**Due to high pressure 
**No pun intended*  :Smile: 
*Apply here for the job no experience needed

*

----------


## Dillinger

Does it come with a shiny gold sheriff star? :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

^Versus a rusty one?

----------


## Dillinger

It's Cujo's old badge we're talkin about here H :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

SHHHHH....we don't want to be responsible for a messy arterial blowout.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Appears the sharks are just outside the breakers now waiting..... :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

*Job Vacancy
**Sheriff Cujo has left the building 
**Due to high pressure 
**No pun intended*  :Smile: 
*Apply here for the job no experience needed

*
*Applicants

Dillinger
Dill if you get the job the TD Members will give you what you want .
Anyone else interested in this job please apply by the 5/8/2018 .

*

----------


## Stumpy

Did Cujo really turn in his Marshal's badge?

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
Between you and me he was sacked but keep that to yourself the reasons he became an old lady  ,*  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> *^
> Between you and me he was sacked but keep that to yourself the reasons he became an old lady  ,*


OK, I will not say a word......Its just between us and the 9 members left on TD...... :rofl:

----------


## Latindancer

Someone told me his prostate is acting up too, and he has problems getting an erection unless there is a nurse handy who has KY and rubber gloves. Sad, really....

----------


## zzzz

...chinease ",PU ER " tea, is the answer,works 100%. I had a big dose and ended up in hospital with extremely low pressure,so take it easy !

----------


## Pragmatic

^
It's 'Chinese'.

----------


## Cujo

I'm OK. Just been having VPN issues. I've made some adjustments to my diet and cut the drinking way down. I really don't want to be on medication.

----------


## headhunter

> I'm OK. Just been having VPN issues. I've made some adjustments to my diet and cut the drinking way down. I really don't want to be on medication.


that's good news,for what its worth,the first time in my life[70+] yrs.i have recently been taking B1 complex and its made a hell of a difference to my well being.

----------


## Latindancer

Good onya Cujo. But do keep a very close and constant  eye on the B.P. 

It is well named as The Silent Killer.

----------


## cisco999

enaril tablets:   You get any of these side effects?


Low blood pressureHypersensitivity reactionsHair lossIncreased heart rateTaste alterationBreathlessnessLoss of appetiteIncreased serum creatinineIndigestionDry mouthEnaril Tablet may also cause side-effects not listed here.

----------


## Switch

> enaril tablets:   You get any of these side effects?
> 
> 
> Low blood pressureHypersensitivity reactionsHair lossIncreased heart rateTaste alterationBreathlessnessLoss of appetiteIncreased serum creatinineIndigestionDry mouthEnaril Tablet may also cause side-effects not listed here.


I assume it is the same hypertension medication known under other similar names. Enalapril and  Anapril. I take one Anapril 5mg per day. Prescribed by a qualified physician. No side efercts.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> enaril tablets:   You get any of these side effects?
> 
> 
> Low blood pressureHypersensitivity reactionsHair lossIncreased heart rateTaste alterationBreathlessnessLoss of appetiteIncreased serum creatinineIndigestionDry mouthEnaril Tablet may also cause side-effects not listed here.



Why take tablets? I get all those side effects without tablets.

----------


## katie23

Good to know that Cujo is okay. My BP has stabilized to its normal levels (it went high after my beach island getaway - indulged on seafood & pork). Had to detox and increase exercise. 

However, this week two of my colleagues were struck with high BP - both of them hospitalized. One, a female in her mid 30s who was included in the same beach holiday. Accdg to ppl, she ate lobster during the weekend, and was struck down on Monday - went to the ofc clinic & her BP was 180. She got out of hospital today. 

Another one, a guy in his early 40s - with HPN & diabetes. He also felt unwell (numbness on face) - was checked up at our clinic, then advised to go to hospital. He's still there now. HPN and its related diseases is the number 1 killer in PI - in part because Filipinos love pork & other fatty foods.

----------


## Stumpy

> Good to know that Cujo is okay.


I agree Katie. Glad to hear Cujo is Ok




> two of my colleagues were struck with high BP


This confuses me.."Struck" with High BP? How does one get "Struck" with it. Struck with high BP sounds like an anxiety attack of some sort.

That aside, Diet and exercise are everything ton avoid having high BP. Lean meat, No fatty foods. avoid deep fried foods, lower sodium, etc etc and exercise...

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm OK. Just been having VPN issues. I've made some adjustments to my diet and cut the drinking way down. I really don't want to be on medication.


Cheers. Good goal on taking meds. Best to do this on your terms versus a doc telling you all of what you cannot have....

----------


## katie23

@JPPR - I'm a Filipina, not a native speaker, so I translate my sentences. Maybe "struck" was the wrong word - what's more appropriate? 

My colleagues both experienced numbness & high BP. I think for the girl, it's her first episode of HPN, so she's still in the denial stage. As for the guy, he's a bit hard headed & still loves fatty & sugary foods.

----------


## aging one

I know HPB but what is HBN?    Exercise can greatly reduce you blood pressure.  I went in for my meds refill after exercising daily for over 2 months. Today was the lowest in 25 years of going to our medical center.   115/77.  They were as shocked.  :bananaman:

----------


## happynz

I'm too lazy today to go back and look, but has the DASH diet -- Dietary Approaches to Stopping Hypertension -- been mentioned?




> DASH stands for Dietary Approaches to Stop Hypertension. The DASH diet is a lifelong approach to healthy eating that's designed to help treat or prevent high blood pressure (hypertension). The DASH diet encourages you to reduce the sodium in your diet and eat a variety of foods rich in nutrients that help lower blood pressure, such as potassium, calcium and magnesium.
> By following the DASH diet, you may be able to reduce your blood pressure by a few points in just two weeks. Over time, your systolic blood pressure could drop by eight to 14 points, which can make a significant difference in your health risks.
> Because the DASH diet is a healthy way of eating, it offers health benefits besides just lowering blood pressure. The DASH diet is also in line with dietary recommendations to prevent osteoporosis, cancer, heart disease, stroke and diabetes.
> 
> ...more at https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...t/art-20048456

----------


## PAG

> @JPPR - I'm a Filipina, not a native speaker, so I translate my sentences. Maybe "struck" was the wrong word - what's more appropriate?


In that instance, probably 'diagnosed'.

----------


## Little Chuchok

As Humbert said, it is the silent killer. Not just for heart/strokes etc, but the damage High PB does to other organs like kidneys, liver etc over time.

Exercise can help, losing weight can help....although in some people, this does not work.

The most important thing is to get it down.If a doctor says you should be on medication, then take the medication. First priority is to reduce your BP ASAP. After you do that you can look at natural remedies sexcercise etc etc.

Just don't fuck around.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ some dodgy machine his wife got from an unscrupulous insurance salesman are the readings he's going on.

They're both trying to unburden the chubby fucker :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> @JPPR - I'm a Filipina, not a native speaker, so I translate my sentences. Maybe "struck" was the wrong word - what's more appropriate? 
> 
> My colleagues both experienced numbness & high BP. I think for the girl, it's her first episode of HPN, so she's still in the denial stage. As for the guy, he's a bit hard headed & still loves fatty & sugary foods.


My apologies Katie23. "Diagnosed" is probably a better word. "Struck" is a word used when it came on instantly. High BP is usually something that takes a bit of time to develop like Diabetes. Example would be a heart attack or a stroke is something someone is "Struck" with.

Hope that helps

----------


## PAG

Many people, myself included, are inevitably agitated when having BP taken (white coat syndrome) with the resultant higher than expected readings.  A while ago, got myself one of these machines, simple to use, with the benefit of bluetooth to transfer each reading to your phone via an app (which then catalogues daily/weekly/monthly figures and averages).

----------


## happynz

> Many people, myself included, are inevitably agitated when having BP taken (white coat syndrome) with the resultant higher than expected readings.


That would be me, lol. I've got something like that BP cuff, but I guess it's an older model as there's no bluetooth facility or the like.

----------


## katie23

@AO - HPN is the medical abbreviation for hypertension. Whenever I have my annual med checkup (c/o employer), it's what the nurses/docs write on my paper during the "interview" part - what meds are you taking (none), family history (HPN), present & past illnesses, etc. 

@JPPR - I sometimes think in Tagalog (my mother tongue) and translate thoughts into English in my head when writing here. So sometimes the words are lost in translation. However, sometimes I think in English, when it's for work or technical stuff.

Re: HPN, stroke and the like, yeah, it takes time to build up. I have a friend who had a mild stroke in late June - he's still on medical leave & not allowed to work. The nurses said that his condition took months or years to develop, as he has HPN, is diabetic, overweight & lacks exercise.  Combination of all those factors led to his stroke. He was also included in the same beach holiday - seafood & pork indulgence. He had the stroke a few days after the holiday - it's like the food indulgence was the tipping point.

----------


## aging one

> The nurses said that his condition took months or years to develop, as he has HPN, is diabetic, overweight & lacks exercise.


Sounds he he more or less chose his own fate.. My guess is he diabetes would be diet related.   Choices have to be made.

----------


## HuangLao

Don't buy into the health charlatans...

----------


## Dillinger

next TD poster to pop his clogs odds-

4/5 Jeff by cholera or TB or some other third world disease
Evens Cujo by electrocution from dodgy bp monitor
6-4 Luigi from AIDS or pimp
5-1 Headworx from falling down a coverless storm drain
7-1 Chitty from third degree burns from the front of a hotrod
8-1 the field from old age

----------


## Thai Dhupp

if you can get it...Tritace tablet, 1 a day is for hypertension (high blood pressure).

Its effective.

Of course, always seek an additional medical confirmation before following Dr. Dhupp.

----------


## PAG

> That would be me, lol. I've got something like that BP cuff, but I guess it's an older model as there's no bluetooth facility or the like.


Screenshot of this morning's reading on my phone:

----------


## katie23

^cool. My ofc clinic also has an Omron monitor, but probably an older model too. 

@AO - yeah, my guy friend brought the stroke onto himself. Sometimes when we eat out and we see.him indulging, we remind him to rein in his food intake. But then he will say, pfft, he has meds. Re: his diabetes, he has controlled it before - when he was just diagnosed. He lost a lot of weight. But then the past year or so, he slacked and gained weight again, plus the other unhealthy habits. He's able to walk but his speech & thought processes were affected. Hopefully he'll be fit to work again in a few months. This guy is in his early 40s.

Happy weekend to all - keep happy and healthy!  :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

> if you can get it...Tritace tablet, 1 a day is for hypertension (high blood pressure).
> 
> Its effective.
> 
> Of course, always seek an additional medical confirmation before following Dr. Dhupp.


I'm sure this drug will work just fine treating the symptoms of high blood pressure, but it does nothing about what is causing HBP, your body is telling you something, need to take positive action not mask the cause with a drug!
After taking this drug for a while sure you will start suffering one of the many side effects listed below, what then, take more drugs to treat? This is why drug companies make so much money and so many folks end up Dependant on prescribed pharmaceuticals.
Side effects:-

HeadacheDecrease in blood pressureFaintingInsufficient blood supply to the muscles of the heartIndigestionInflammation of air passagesBreathlessnessAbnormal blood countsVomitingDisturbances in digestionTritace 2.5mg Tablet may also cause side-effects not listed here.

----------


## hick

> I'm sure this drug will work just fine treating the symptoms of high blood pressure, but it does nothing about what is causing HBP, your body is telling you something, need to take positive action not mask the cause with a drug!



^
that

----------


## headhunter

> I'm sure this drug will work just fine treating the symptoms of high blood pressure, but it does nothing about what is causing HBP, your body is telling you something, need to take positive action not mask the cause with a drug!
> After taking this drug for a while sure you will start suffering one of the many side effects listed below, what then, take more drugs to treat? This is why drug companies make so much money and so many folks end up Dependant on prescribed pharmaceuticals.
> Side effects:-
> 
> HeadacheDecrease in blood pressureFaintingInsufficient blood supply to the muscles of the heartIndigestionInflammation of air passagesBreathlessnessAbnormal blood countsVomitingDisturbances in digestionTritace 2.5mg Tablet may also cause side-effects not listed here.


all meds.have side affects,but if you take any other drugs,check if there is any INTERACTIONS with this drug [tritace] I went to hell and back after a doctors incompetence,prescribeing a drug that had interactions with many meds.i was taken,eg.DILLANTIN interacted with many of my life saveing meds.yet for 5months the doctor done NOTHING,I WAS A STUPID FARANG. thai knows better.

----------


## Stumpy

> need to take positive action not mask the cause with a drug!


^ Exactly right. 




> After taking this drug for a while sure you will start suffering one of the many side effects listed below, what then, take more drugs to treat? This is why drug companies make so much money and so many folks end up Dependant on prescribed pharmaceuticals.


Even worse is your tolerance level increases over time and those the 5mg tabs don't help anymore so they prescribe a 10Mg tab which likely doubles the side effect potential.

Again, Meds have become part of our lazy society and a huge part of the population have become pharmaceutical junkies.

----------


## Airportwo

> Again, Meds have become part of our lazy society and a huge part of the population have become pharmaceutical junkies.


Sad isn't it, part & parcel of the "Nanny state" which is run by corporations, life expectancy is rapidly going downhill in many so called civilised areas where the use of legal drugs are heavily prescribed!
Thankfully some people are getting smart and taking responsibility for their own health & not leaving it to some drug pushing "Doctor" who in reality is just a representative of the pharmaceutical industry.

----------


## Stumpy

> Sad isn't it, part & parcel of the "Nanny state" which is run by corporations, life expectancy is rapidly going downhill in many so called civilised areas where the use of legal drugs are heavily prescribed!
> Thankfully some people are getting smart and taking responsibility for their own health & not leaving it to some drug pushing "Doctor" who in reality is just a representative of the pharmaceutical industry.


Indeed. 

"They" say we are living longer now because of the medical and drug advancements but the trade off appears to be the quality of life is dramatically reducing. So its begs the question. Do you want to live longer and be a junky tied to your doctors control taking endless meds?

----------


## armstrong

My blood pressure is slightly above normal until I need to go to the doctors and then it rockets. So they keep testing it and it gets higher and higher...

----------


## cyrille

> Again, Meds have become part of *our* lazy society and a *huge part of the population have become pharmaceutical junkies*.


..................................................  ^That word again...for something that applies far more in the US than elsewhere.  :Wink:

----------


## PAG

> My blood pressure is slightly above normal until I need to go to the doctors and then it rockets. So they keep testing it and it gets higher and higher...


Indeed, that's why it's a good idea to have your own test equipment.   Ideally when testing, you'll be sitting comfortably, and will have not drank alcohol or caffeine, exercised, smoked or ate food 30 minutes before taking a measurement.   For most, readings are lower in the morning than they are in the evening.   If you're readings are consistently in the 'at risk' area, research what elements of your lifestyle could be altered and make a plan for change.

----------


## Stumpy

> ..................................................  ^That word again...for something that applies far more in the US than elsewhere.



I disagree. Look at the world. Chinese, Japanese, Filipino's, Thais, Australians, English.....All those societies have become lazy, over weight and taking meds. Every hospital I see in Thailand is PACKED with people. In fact most have waiting lines. I doubt they are going in to say "Hello Doc Just wanted to drop by and see how you are doing"

----------


## Cujo

> ^ some dodgy machine his wife got from an unscrupulous insurance salesman are the readings he's going on.
> 
> They're both trying to unburden the chubby fucker


Are you talking about me? choo must be talking about me cause there's no one else here.
Anyway I've cut the beer way down as I said, going to the gym or doing a 5 k powerwalk everyday along with 
some weight training and watching what I eat. Living on chicken breasts and salads, no pasta , very little bread Oatmeal porridge and a banana for breakfast, chicken salad samich on wholemeal bread for lunch, chicken breast and either salad or mixed green vegetables for dinner. I've lost 4 kg since I started this thread , would be more except a couple of blowouts along the way. (two big beer sessions and 2 Mcdonalds pigouts.)
I should get another BP reading. I feel great though.

----------


## Airportwo

> Indeed. 
> 
> "They" say we are living longer now because of the medical and drug advancements but the trade off appears to be the quality of life is dramatically reducing. So its begs the question. Do you want to live longer and be a junky tied to your doctors control taking endless meds?


"Big Pharma" has a huge PR machine, proportionate to their obscene profits, they have built the myth of "we are living longer now", they never mention quality of life. 
A recent article I read stated that in many of the old working class areas of the UK life expectancy was now 64, the same as Ethiopia! Someone isn't telling the truth?

----------


## Cujo

Talking about meds I've noticed on internet adds lately (the last few years I suppose) a huge increase in adds for drugs to combat diseases you never knew existed. One that sticks in my craw, I mean mind, is one for 'dry eye disease' FFS.
Take these tablets and your eyes won't be dry anymore. Followed by a horrendous list of possible side effects any of which would be worse than having dry eyes. followed by advice to see your eye doctor. Who the fuck 'has' an eye doctor.
Americans, WTF.

----------


## Airportwo

> I feel great though.


One thing that will help you greatly & if it has been mentioned I apoligise is some good supplements, the fallacy that if you eat well you get all the nutrients you need used to be true, now food is grown for profit not health, a lot of nutrients that you think you are getting are not present, magnesium is high on this list, if your not taking one get a good quality supplement.

----------


## cyrille

> A recent article I read stated that in many of the old working class areas of the UK life expectancy was now 64, the same as Ethiopia! Someone isn't telling the truth?


I think I've found out who...




> Life expectancy for newborn boys in England and Wales was highest in Kensington and Chelsea, at around 83 years. *It was lowest in Blackpool at almost 75 years*.


It's the gap between the wealthiest and the poorest that is widening.

https://fullfact.org/health/life-exp...y-and-poverty/

----------


## hick

> Are you talking about me? choo must be talking about me cause there's no one else here.
> Anyway I've cut the beer way down as I said, going to the gym or doing a 5 k powerwalk everyday along with 
> some weight training and watching what I eat. Living on chicken breasts and salads, no pasta , very little bread Oatmeal porridge and a banana for breakfast, chicken salad samich on wholemeal bread for lunch, chicken breast and either salad or mixed green vegetables for dinner. I've lost 4 kg since I started this thread , would be more except a couple of blowouts along the way. (two big beer sessions and 2 Mcdonalds pigouts.)
> I should get another BP reading. I feel great though.


APPLAUSE!!  Well done!

----------


## hick

> One thing that will help you greatly & if it has been mentioned I apoligise is some good supplements, the fallacy that if you eat well you get all the nutrients you need used to be true, now food is grown for profit not health, a lot of nutrients that you think you are getting are not present, magnesium is high on this list, if your not taking one get a good quality supplement.


Well varied _raw_ vegan covers most everything, *except*...(from what I judge as good authority) = Omega 3s and Vit D.

----------


## Stumpy

> Are you talking about me? choo must be talking about me cause there's no one else here.
> Anyway I've cut the beer way down as I said, going to the gym or doing a 5 k powerwalk everyday along with 
> some weight training and watching what I eat. Living on chicken breasts and salads, no pasta , very little bread Oatmeal porridge and a banana for breakfast, chicken salad samich on wholemeal bread for lunch, chicken breast and either salad or mixed green vegetables for dinner. I've lost 4 kg since I started this thread , would be more except a couple of blowouts along the way. (two big beer sessions and 2 Mcdonalds pigouts.)
> I should get another BP reading. I feel great though.


Glad you feel better.

My comment on your diet.  Portion size.  Too me it sounds like a lot of food and key is eat when you are hungry not to a clock. Many as I have known started eating out of boredom.  Discipline is key.

I have a Banana or orange for bfast before I go exercise then bike ride.  Lunch I tend to eat heavier and dinner is quite small because I usually bust my ass out in the yard in the early evening. I have an Iced Green tea with Lemon and honey every day after lunch. Fresh leave Green Tea is quite good for you. I do not smoke and never have. I drink alcohol in moderation but never drink beer. Loaded with calories and tons of sodium. 

My challenge here in Thailand is avoiding salt.  My wife has gotten better about it but FFS everything they add is loaded with it.  I told my wife just add more chilis.  I can eat seriously spicey food and love it but struggle with over salted food.

----------


## Cujo

> One thing that will help you greatly & if it has been mentioned I apoligise is some good supplements, the fallacy that if you eat well you get all the nutrients you need used to be true, now food is grown for profit not health, a lot of nutrients that you think you are getting are not present, magnesium is high on this list, if your not taking one get a good quality supplement.


Yeah nah.

----------


## katie23

> I disagree. Look at the world. Chinese, Japanese, Filipino's, Thais, Australians, English.....All those societies have become lazy, over weight and taking meds. Every hospital I see in Thailand is PACKED with people. In fact most have waiting lines. I doubt they are going in to say "Hello Doc Just wanted to drop by and see how you are doing"


Agree on this, for PI. Lots of heart disease & related illnesses for Filipinos. The times when I accompanied my dad for a visit to his cardiologist (he wasn't very mobile & needed assistance after his stroke), there were always long lines. Long queues too for other doctors' offices. Sedentary, office bound lifestyles, fast, oily & processed food, not enough exercise - all factors leading to heart disease. It's not just a 1st world problem. 

Had a chat with a friend. Her cousin, a male call center agent, had a heart attack at 35. He was just having a meal with his GF, then couldn't breathe. Then was rushed to hospital and placed in the ICU. 

The call center industry is big here, lots of employees. The employees are notorious to have poor eating habits - always eating junk food since they have office at night (to operate on US time). Only fast food outlets & 7/11s are open at night, so they develop unhealthy habits. They seldom exercise too, as they sleep during the day. I know several ppl who worked in that industry - some left due to the irregular work hours, no family/ social time & unhealthy habits. 

According to talk/seminar that I've heard, the number of HIV cases increased too, in recent years, in part due to call centers, but that's another story...

----------


## Airportwo

> The employees are notorious to have poor eating habits - always eating junk food since they have office at night (to operate on US time). Only fast food outlets & 7/11s are open at night, so they develop unhealthy habits. They seldom exercise too, as they sleep during the day. I know several ppl who worked in that industry - some left due to the irregular work hours, no family/ social time & unhealthy habits.


I lived in the Philippines in the early eighties for three years, back then they had the worse diet know to mankind! Lord only knows what it is like now?
You don't see many Philipino restaurants on your travels thats for sure. 
Do share with us why HIV cases have increased?   :Cool2:

----------


## Neverna

> I drink alcohol in moderation but never drink beer.


Really? That's not the JPPR2 we've all grown to know and love on TD. Someone's hacked yer account!

----------


## Latindancer

People change. Years ago when he first joined TD he said he would never get married.

 I think that experience with the chicken ranch being created next door must have softened the poor lad's mind.  :Smile: 

Everything's wearing out, but nothing wrong with my memory.

----------


## Wonton

Leeches

----------


## Latindancer

Or perhaps there is actually something to be said for blood-letting ?

----------


## Wonton

Hard pulse disease treatment: Blood letting and the application of leeches.

----------


## Latindancer

And specially for AntRobertson : mild trepannation.

----------


## Wonton

> And specially for AntRobertson : mild trepannation.


Could be useful to several members.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Really? That's not the JPPR2 we've all grown to know and love on TD. Someone's hacked yer account!


Well I consider it moderation...That of course could be open to interpretation.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> People change. Years ago when he first joined TD he said he would never get married.
> 
>  I think that experience with the chicken ranch being created next door must have softened the poor lad's mind. 
> 
> Everything's wearing out, but nothing wrong with my memory.


Yeah I remember saying that. I don't know if I softened up but I did meet a pretty cool gal.  Just had our 6th year anniversary a few weeks ago.  We met in 2010. If we make it 10 years I call it a win... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

> I've lost 4 kg since I started this thread


No one likes a show off :Smile: 

Well done.

----------


## hick

> No one likes a show off


cept' me, of course   :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> . I drink alcohol in moderation but never drink beer. Loaded with calories and tons of sodium. 
> 
> .


Had to check that one out.  Beer does not have "tons" of sodium.  Average in 1 can of beer seems to be around 14mgs of sodium.  For comparison water has 4mgs on average, and as I have posted before a small can of tomato juice can have up to 980mgs of sodium.

The daily recommended intake is 2,400mgs.

----------


## Norton

> The daily recommended intake is 2,400mgs


Average 4,000mg consumed per day in Thailand accordinging to the WHO. Any wonder high blood pressure is a major problem here.

----------


## nidhogg

> Average 4,000mg consumed per day in Thailand accordinging to the WHO. Any wonder high blood pressure is a major problem here.


Did not know that - just looked and average US is 3,400mgs, so the Thais are motoring.

(and I notice I made a mistake - daily recommended is 2,300mgs)

----------


## Stumpy

> Had to check that one out.  Beer does not have "tons" of sodium.  Average in 1 can of beer seems to be around 14mgs of sodium.  For comparison water has 4mgs on average, and as I have posted before a small can of tomato juice can have up to 980mgs of sodium.
> 
> The daily recommended intake is 2,400mgs.


Let me clarify. In the states with all the "Custom" beers being made I read up and they had a lot more sodium versus maybe a Chang or Leo Lager. But they have a descent amount and if you clip off 7 or 8 beers a day that's a lot of additional sodium and worse is calories.

As for tomato juice, its terrible. Canned soups are # 1 for sodium from what I read. Does not surprise me.

----------


## Stumpy

I am taking my FIL to CM mid next week to have some neurological check on him as he has been experiencing a worsening numbness in his legs. When I am there I will ask the nurse to check my BP. Its always fun to ask. They smile and say sure. Next month my wife and I are heading back to the states for a month or so. I will check my BP at every CVS or Rite aid I see. They have those free state of the art machines right next to the pharmacy.  :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Screenshot of this morning's reading on my phone:


Aaah, the classic "i'm a smug complacent cvunt who is about to die soon" reading. Time you found a good cardiologist but sort the coffin stuff first.

----------


## Switch

> Aaah, the classic "i'm a smug complacent cvunt who is about to die soon" reading. Time you found a good cardiologist but sort the coffin stuff first.


You should stay away from Brexit threads.
You are more likely to end up on the local 7/11 steps at 5 am sucking on a Chang, than Pag is. Silly old duffer.

----------


## happynz

104/61 with a pulse rate of 51/bpm. Am I gonna make it, doc?

----------


## klong toey

Went to see the heart specialist today I'm am wired for sound for a week  might need to render myself unconscious for the period covering the heart monitor test.
Drink!. Only got 7 weeks left in Blighty back to Bangkok before the darkness descend on Blighty

----------


## Switch

Good luck with it KT.  You are a good sort and the doc says you will soldier on for a few more years. As long as Gert stays happy anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Jools

Losartan was the answer for me. I was originally put on Lisinopril by my US physician. I developed a dry cough and muscle pain, so I asked for an alternative. The doctor put me on Losartan. No noticeable side effects and it keeps my blood pressure within the acceptable range. Losartan is available right across the counter without a prescription here in Thailand.

----------


## VocalNeal

> I've just been diagnosed with dangerously high blood pressure. (160/100).


Bloody amateur. Try 217/123  :goldcup:

----------


## Latindancer

Impressive. Recent ? Any odd symptoms ?

----------


## Lostandfound

Mine last week was 210/130. I've been getting chest pains, hot flushes, clamminess. Four admissions to A and E forced me to accept doc finally putting me on meds. Five days in. Have kidney function test booked in December. 

no side effects so far except raised libido.

----------


## headhunter

from someone who has had or got, a double by-pass,a mechanical aota heart valve,epilespy,nausea,hiatus hernia,tremors,athritus,penicillin allergy oh and not forgetting a worn out cock,i can honestly say ASK H.H. get an OMRON HEM-7130 will give an accurate reading every time.

----------


## VocalNeal

> doc finally putting me on meds.


What meds. did he put you on?





> get an OMRON HEM-7130 will give an accurate reading every time.


Doc told me to take my machine on my second visit so he could check it against his old mercury pump-up one.

----------


## Stumpy

I bought a OMRON Blood Pressure Monitor HEM-7600T for my Dad in the US.  Pretty convenient and easy to use.  I figured I'd buy one as well to monitor myself from time to time.  You can BT into their app and it tracks and trends your BP and you can export and email to your doc if you want.

Last check my BP was 128/78. I also recommend a smart watch that monitors your vitals.  Good tool. 

Lots of options nowadays

----------


## cisco999

Don't worry.    At your  young age (61) the best is yet to come.    :cmn:

----------


## Lostandfound

one a day.  This is a lower dose according to GP.   On NHS prescriprion.

----------


## nidhogg

> get an OMRON HEM-7130 will give an accurate reading every time.


Exactly what I have.

----------


## VocalNeal

> one a day.  This is a lower dose according to GP.   On NHS prescriprion.


Ah! Aprovel. That is what the first guy put me on.

----------


## katie23

Pineapple juice is the go to drink for me whenever I feel dizziness and that pain at the back of my head. I have genes for hypertension & Type 2 diabetes. My dad had a serious stroke at 58 - half body paralysis, couldn't walk, needed rehab/PT for many months. I don't want to be like him. (Mom & I were his caregivers - it was a tough time. ) I had a health scare 2 years ago, that's why I took up hiking again and exercising more. I usually eat healthy, but sometimes lapse & eat things which are bad for me, i.e. pork, and that's when I get problems. I don't smoke, drink occasionally / moderately, exercise regularly, so I hope not to have maintenence meds ever.

I've a colleague who started taking HPN (hypertension) meds in her early 50s. She's a teetotaler, eats healthy, is slim, but has HPN. She also has genes for it - she couldn't escape it even if she had a healthy lifestyle.

Wish everyone the best of health!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Don't come to this forum it should do wonders for your blood pressure.

Graphic I proposed for Teak Door Forum home page

----------


## Lostandfound

> Ah! Aprovel. That is what the first guy put me on.


did they work?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Hopefully my mega cardio cycling will keep me fit


Highly recommended btw.

----------


## aging one

7 years ago I was diagnosed with HPB.  Extremely high when found 203/153.   Went on two tablets a day Loranta which is Losatan already mentioned and Plendil. For 4 years it was good and went down to 125/90. Then I took up jogging and running daily. Since then I only take the tablets every other day and its down to 114/64 with a resting heart rate of 55, which is down from 65. All is well and I concur with Chitty on the exercise as I am living proof.

----------


## Headworx

> 7 years ago I was diagnosed with HPB.  Extremely high when found *203/153*.


Jesus Christ you guys throwing numbers like this around must be lucky to be alive! I can easily feel when my BP gets above anything like 150/90 with flushing of the face and headaches escalating to the sensation that the top of my head might blow off, this will coincide with remembering I haven't taken my BP meds (Co Diovan) for a few days. I cannot imagine what something like 200+ over 150+ must feel like!

My high BP is hereditary, everyone in my family tree has/had it. Both parents and their siblings, both sets of grandparents, my siblings, _everyone_.

----------


## katie23

^I also felt headaches, dizziness, general weakness when I had my episodes. My BP reached ~140/90, which was high for me. Nowadays it's ~120/80 or 110/70. I've also experienced palpitations when I was near the summit of a mountain! That was a bit scary, since it was isolated & far from civilization. It was quite a difficult hike & I didn't relish the prospect of rescuers having to carry me on stretcher. Fortunately the palpitations passed after ~30 minutes rest. I was able to continue the hike & reach the summit. I tried to recall what I ate which caused the beats - I attributed it to coconut milk. Prior to that hike, I ate coco milk dishes 2 days in a row (bought it from my usual seller). 

Nowadays I don't eat much coco milk or pork dishes and try to exercise regularly. I'm still meds free, and I hope it stays that way. I have colleagues in their early or mid 30s who are already on meds. Usually it's a combination of factors - genes, smoking, alcohol, lack of exercise, overweight, etc.

----------


## Neverna

> Usually it's a combination of factors - genes, smoking, alcohol, lack of exercise, overweight, etc.


I'll state the obvious: four out of five of those are personal choices and can be changed. Well done to all the people who have made the changes.

----------


## aging one

> Jesus Christ you guys throwing numbers like this around must be lucky to be alive! I can easily feel when my BP gets above anything like 150/90 with flushing of the face and headaches escalating to the sensation that the top of my head might blow off,



I felt it believe me. Started on a Sunday and I felt a headache and simply lethargic, put it down to too much beer the night before. But Monday was the day. First at work my eyes would not focus, then I realized I had eye pain with every heartbeat so straight to the doctors. BP test and the words came out "Soon Mak" very high they told me. They then asked if I had forgotten to take my meds. Replied no I dont have any.  Well from there I saw a specialist and got on meds.  Took about 4 days to kick in fully and I was better.  Just took the pills for 4 years, then my kids asked me to take up exercise as I had always played sport, so I did. From there it just got better and better. On my own I decided to play around with the dosage and just take it every other day. Also cut the beer consumption way down and cut out all hard alcohol.

Every 3 months I go for a quick check up and to get new meds. The doctor at first did not like the fact that I cut the dosage in half, but when I told him I was doing a lot of jogging and had my read outs on my phone of calories, HB, and distance he took a look. Big smile came over his face and told me to keep up with what was working.

----------


## Stumpy

> smoking, alcohol, lack of exercise, overweight


Those are the 4 top causes for sure Katie, we can throw in diet which goes hand and hand with overweight usually. Now I am a drinker but up to this point it seems to have virtually no impact on my BP. That may be because I have never smoked cigarettes, I am very active, exercise everyday, my diet is OK and my weight is middle of the road for my height. So I guess if keeping 3 of the 4 or 4 of the 5 in good check, it allows me to drink...  :Smile: .

Funny though, I have had cases of "White Coat hypertension" as the doc called it. I hate hospitals and always have. The smell makes me woozy coupled with seeing sickly people being carted around so my BP goes up from hidden anxiety.

----------


## hallelujah

> Funny though, I have had cases of "White Coat hypertension" as the doc called it. I hate hospitals and always have. The smell makes me woozy coupled with seeing sickly people being carted around so my BP goes up from hidden anxiety.


I'm the same. Having a medical is a nightmare because my BP will start off at 180 over 90 or so before starting to drop. I was there 30 minutes once with the doc repeatedly coming back to check until it got to below 140.

The pump freaks me out too. I used to be ok, but then I just decided I was gonna panic and I've never been the same since. I've bought my own monitor now to try and get used to it, but I'm still not comfortable.

----------


## aging one

Oh man I have white coat syndrome for both doctors and dentists. Dentists more.

----------


## Grumpy John

Sheeite!  I thought I was in the high end club but your the King man!  It's the same every time I go to the hospital in Phichit.  Park the car half a mile away and trot up the steps then get a BP reading that freaks me out.  Watch 15 minutes and its down to 145 over 110!

----------


## bsnub

> Oh man I have white coat syndrome for both doctors and dentists. Dentists more.


Me too.

----------


## Stumpy

Interesting Dentists do not bother me at all, not sure why. But I go to a doctor and my BP rises. They check it and its like 145 to 150.  Then 15 mins later drops to 125 or so. This is why I bought the Emron portable BP monitor because I wanted to check and I can show the doc my trend so he doesn't think I need meds.

----------


## headhunter

> Interesting Dentists do not bother me at all, not sure why. But I go to a doctor and my BP rises. They check it and its like 145 to 150.  Then 15 mins later drops to 125 or so. This is why I bought the Emron portable BP monitor because I wanted to check and I can show the doc my trend so he doesn't think I need meds.


now if i have to visit the hospital i take mine with me,their arm in the cuff device has recorded my bp.over 190 every time.

----------


## Stumpy

> now if i have to visit the hospital i take mine with me,their arm in the cuff device has recorded my bp.over 190 every time.


I have taken mine to a few local doctors visits to check variance.  The BP avg between a few hospital machines are about 3%.  I have never felt hospital machines were grossly inaccurate just good to know.  I had 4 recent visits when I cut my finger open and required stitches.  2 of the visits I brought my personal monitor I have to check as my wife uses it to check on her dad regulary.  I compared it to the machine you stick your arm in and they start it and the cuff one they wrap around my arm.  Again all were within 3%.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I have taken mine to a few local doctors visits to check variance.  The BP avg between a few hospital machines are about 3%.  I have never felt hospital machines were grossly inaccurate just good to know.  I had 4 recent visits when I cut my finger open and required stitches.  2 of the visits I brought my personal monitor I have to check as my wife uses it to check on her dad regulary.  I compared it to the machine you stick your arm in and they start it and the cuff one they wrap around my arm.  Again all were within 3%.


They are terrible at taking you BP at the doctors office!! First you are supposed to sit still for 5 minutes before they take your BP. They never do at my doctors. Then your arm is supposed to by at heart level, it never is, so I tell the nurse,  she says "Ohh Yea" 
I have an Omron if I just sit down and take my BP it gives me readings all over the place. 
So I cant just sit there and wait five minutes, (when you wait , it feels like an hour)   ,So  I take my kindle, set the Alexa timer to five min,  put the cuff on,  and start reading, before I know it the alarm goes off .  I press the Omron button , and my BP is always  good (122/68 this morning ) hear rate a bit low, 48 bpm this morning  the finger tip heart rate monitor said 54 bpm.  
Point, being . rest five min before taking BP reading, arm at heart level.

----------


## Stumpy

All good points above.  They aren't doing a true evaluation. Its a quick check to make sure you are not about to pop an artery.  I don't worry about high accuracy.  If your BP is in range no worries.  It really matters for accuracy if you are suspected of being dangerously high or have emergency symptoms.

----------


## Pragmatic

> They are terrible at taking you BP at the doctors office!!


 White coat syndrome.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> White coat syndrome.


That contributes also, plus the fact that you got in your car to drive there, probably in a Thai road LOL
But they also don't have the time to do it properly, they have a time allocated to you and another appointment waiting.

----------


## katie23

Very interesting to read all of your opinions / experiences...

I don't have white coat syndrome, but whenever the annual medical checkup (work-sponsored) is near, I eat more healthy/ exercise more around 2 weeks before, so that my vitals are all clear.  :Very Happy:  I'm not the only one doing it, as other colleagues do so as well. In our office, when the results arrive, the doc prioritizes consultations with people who were found to have issues in their test results - we call it the "honor roll". Those who are given the all clear still have consultations with the doc, but shorter (Your health is OK, keep on being healthy, etc).

Some horror/ sad stories:

When my dad was still alive and going to the PT clinic, he mentioned that the youngest stroke patient doing rehab there was a 26 year-old man. I don't know if that guy was able to recover 100%.

A few weeks ago, my mom told me that her former neighbour, a 28 year-old man, suffered a stroke recently. Apparently the guy went back home to his province after the lockdown restrictions eased (in June or July). The housemates of that guy (also my mom's neighbours) told her of the story. Our assumption is that he went home to his parents, ate loads of mom's cooking as well as his fave fatty foods, and his system couldn't handle it. Accdg to my mom, the guy's mom also has HPN and had a mild stroke last year. This guy is usually health conscious, is young but probably had borderline HPN due to genes. He lapsed during his home visit, and is now suffering the consequences. I don't know if he has access to PT clinics in his town/ province and if he's able to recover (and if he/ his family has the $$$ for PT treatments). Regular PT sessions  (1 hour) now cost 500 pesos (~10 usd) in my local private hospital nowadays. That could be expensive if treatment is needed everyday (in serious cases of stroke).

Younger people are having HPN & strokes due to unhealthy lifestyles.  :Sad: 

Re: PT, at the start, my dad needed PT sessions everyday. Then it lessened to 3x, 2x, 1x a week as time passed and his condition improved. My family was able to afford the PT sessions because of we were offered a "shareholder scheme" by the clinic. We had to invest a certain amount, then his treatment/ sessions became almost free (20 pesos per session, during that time). It was a good deal because we were able to reap the benefits for 13.5 years. He didn't recover 100% and was classified as disabled, but his recovery was better than other stroke survivors that I've seen here in PI. So many ppl here don't recover from strokes because no $$$. Here, cash rules and no money = no treatment. (sad but true) 

As I understand it, PT (physical therapy) in the UK (and maybe Canada, Aus, NZ?) is free, because it's covered by the NHS. I don't know the policy in the US or Thailand. Are PT/ OT sessions covered by health insurance in the US/ TH?

Sorry for the long post. If you're still here reading this, congrats! Keep safe & healthy.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

I was turned away from hospital the other day because they were claiming my foot being twice as big than normal wasn't an emergency but after a bit of persuasion they took me in. Took my BP and exclaimed it was high. I calmly explained that yes it probably is a bit high because 2 minutes you fuckers were refusing to treat me.

----------


## Pragmatic

> my foot being twice as big than normal


 What was the cause of your swollen foot?

----------


## headhunter

> What was the cause of your swollen foot?


could be a blocked arterie,you need to have a CTA SCAN.any discomfort in your calf muscle?

----------


## armstrong

A football boot.

----------


## Troy

Bumping an old thread, but I've had problems with hypertension for a couple of years now. Doc said it was a side effect of diabetes and over doing the booze during the winter months. I love the way they tell you to exercise more and, in the same breath, tell you not to exert yourself.

I was on Candesartan for the first year but the blood pressure went up again in March so the Doc added Amlodipin and that seems to have done the trick for now.

The MIL has been suffering from High blood pressure for years and one of the wife's cousins had a heart attack a few years ago and also suffers. They've been drinking a cocktail of local plants as a tea and wife keeps telling me to drink it as well. She gave me the Latin names of the plants, and checking them out, they seemed safe enough so I have been drinking a mugful twice a day for the last fortnight.

I had my blood pressure taken at AEK Udon yesterday and it was 123/64...that's pretty damn good even with the tablets I'm on. I'll be taking this concoction for the rest of my stay and we'll take some back with us.

Anyway the concoction is a mixture of Dot Mah...or Dog pooh vine, Aloe Vera and Mulberry leaves. All grow in my garden so the wife just picks them every  and boils them up. I've tasted worse concoctions and it appears to be having positive effects. The MIL and cousin are both on reduced prescription drugs, but they haven't stopped taking them.

Anyone else heard of this concoction?

----------


## misskit

I’ve not heard of this. Give us the Latin name of the dog poo vine so we can take a look, please.

Dog poo vine. Ugh.

----------


## Troy

^ It is definitely one of the sewer vines (Paederia) from the Madder family. I think it is Paederia linearis.

Here's a photo:

----------


## misskit

Wow. Never heard of this before.

----------


## nidhogg

Just to note that I was advised by my doc to take my BP reading first thing in the morning, before doing anything.  So I keep the monitor by the bed.

----------


## katie23

Pineapple juice (canned) works for me. Fresh juice works too, but it's not always available. I feel the result in 2 or so hours. 

Disclosure: I don't measure my BP regularly (usually it's 110/70) but I know when it's high (ache at back of head, weakness, etc). It usually happens when I've overindulged in "sinful" foods. I don't take any maintenance meds yet, thankfully. 

My BP/ health has been normal since I'm back to exercising regularly and I increase my activity level if I'm preparing for a hike.

A few weeks ago, I took a morning walk in my hometown and saw an old friend/ classmate. She also was just finishing her morning walk. We chatted a bit and I found out that she's now taking meds to control BP and diabetes (Type 2, I assume). She's a bit overweight and trying to be more active/ lose weight so that she can decrease the dosage of her meds.

In both our cases (she and I), BP & diabetes are in the family.

----------


## Joe 90

> Just to note that I was advised by my doc to take my BP reading first thing in the morning, before doing anything.  So I keep the monitor by the bed.


I believe that's when your BP is at its lowest

----------


## Joe 90

> I'll be taking this concoction for the rest of my stay and we'll take some back with us.


O
Interesting mate.

Natural remedies vs big pharmaceutical companies!

Just took my BP and its 88 sat down, gonna go for a bike ride and try and get it over 150..

----------


## Backspin

Stop taking counterfeit Viagra regularly cujo

----------


## YourDaddy

> Oh man I have white coat syndrome for both doctors and dentists. Dentists more.


And YourDaddy

----------


## Iceman123

> O
> 
> 
> Just took my BP and its 88 sat down, gonna go for a bike ride and try and get it over 150..


I think you have taken your heart rate, not your blood pressure.

----------


## Joe 90

> I think you have taken your heart rate, not your blood pressure.


Yep you're correct!

I've learnt something new today :Smile:

----------

